# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Как выполнить Fix MBR,Fix BOOT из под ХР

## Kovalev

Как выполнить Fix MBR,Fix BOOT из под ХР(удалить GRUB)
как это сделать из под ХР,(некорректно снес линукс, загружаюсь в Винд. с дискеты, CD,USB-нет загрузка не поддерживается)  ???

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Надо взять установочный диск с Win XP, загрузиться с него и запустить консоль восстановления
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307654/ru
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314058/ru
http://shkolazhizni.ru/archive/0/n-2153/

----------


## Kovalev

> Надо взять установочный диск с Win XP, загрузиться с него и запустить консоль восстановления





> загружаюсь(загрузчик закинул на дискету) в Виндовс  с дискеты, CD,USB-нет, загрузка не поддерживается) ???


Как это сделать с дискеты?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Прошу прощения, невнимательно прочёл
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310994

Нужны загрузочные дискеты + читайте ссылки выше, там описано

----------

